# Black spot



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

One of my Rummynose Tetras has a black spot on his side. It's probably the size of a grain of salt. I can't get a picture of it because they move to fast. He is the only fish that has it so far. Any idea what it is?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Black Spot disease. It's a thing. Don't worry, though; It's pretty harmless. Look it up.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok, I dont have a way to quarantine this fish right now. How could I treat the tank so that it kills all of the worms on the fish an in the gravel, but not my corys and snails? I use the gravel vacuum once a week, should I do that more often? Also, would raising the temperature help like with ich? I read that it is also called black ich so would they be similar with treatment? Why have I only seen one spot on one fish?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Prazi-Pro might work. It's an anti-worm med. You see one maybe because you only HAVE one. Like I said, it's very harmless compared to ick.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

In that case, would it be helpful to maybe move this one to the small one gallon tank I have just until it falls off? Its already been 4 or 5 days since I first noticed it. I don't have another heater but I have a lamp that can keep the temperature around 77 during the day, and hopefully that's all the longer he will need to be in there. I'll just have to figure out how to catch him. If I were to leave him in the tank, would aquarium salt and heat kill them off without harming my snail, or is that just more for prevention than treatment? If possible I would like to buy something with multiple uses over a medication for one specific disease. How could I have gotten the worm in my tank?


----------

